# Rainbow Crew - It's Our Year : Pt 34



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home for the rainbow dreamers

Love and Luck
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
GailM IVF Aril 2004, BS 20/4, Stimms 21/4, Scan 28/4, EC 4/5 TOMORROW!
Jo IVF, DR 17/4, BS 29/4, Stimms & steroids 29/4, Scans 7/5, 11/5, EC 13/5
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim, Provera 22/3, DR 1/4, BS 20/4, Stimms 20/4, Scans 26/4, 28/4, 30/4 EC 4/5 TOMORROW!
Laine Clomid 22/4
Lou IVF, DR 17/4, BS 6/5, Stimms 16/5
S4arh Clomid Cycle 17/4










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!










Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
Gemma B IVF Test 27/4
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
Julie Anne - Phoning for dates 3/5 TOMORROW!
LB IUI soon!
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Julie Anne - what a lovely weekend for you! Fantastic news that you and Martin are to be snap and crackles godparents! Bet you are beaming!  You know I'm chuffed for you that the old witch put in her appearance (although crap timing for this weekend!). Happy Birthday wishes to david for tomorrow!  18 - bet you've got him some surprises! Hope you get a date for your baseline (probably Wednesday?).

Jo and Kim - hope you are OK? Thinking of you!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hello Rainbowers

Settle down and prepare for a mega catch up .. apologies I haven't been about much, or for long, lately.

Gail - I am so sorry, hun, that I missed your second follie scan but am so so pleased to read that it went well and that EC is actually tomorrow. I have read back and can't find what your follie count was but am wishing you heaps of love and luck for tomorrow ... I hope you get some lovely eggs and that you are one step further along the road to your dream coming true. xxx

Jo - Starting my post to you with another sorry .. I'm sorry to hear that the headaches have returned ... hold on to the thought though that this is a good sign and it means that everything is working!
I never posted to you on the 2 or 3 embies thoughts, but I too contemplated "demanding" that I had all 3 put back this time ... until I read up on it on the net and found out that there is no way that happens now unless you are over 40. It worked out for me though .. and I just know that your 2 precious embies that return to there mummy will make your dream come true too. xxx

Kim - I am so so excited that tomorrow is your big day ... so many follicles to collect so many wonderfully perfect eggs from - when it comes to ET you are going to be spoilt for perfect choice! Your dream of having a perfect brother or sister for the wonderful Joe is about to come true! xxx
PS - Any more luck on the lottery .. is the dream mansion any closer or has LB claimed the lottery winning streak back this weekend?

Laine - How awful that not only have you been suffering from migraine again but that you feel your depression is looming. I hope that you are feeling much much better today and that you managed the BMS to make your dream a reality. xxx

Lou - How are you today? Hope the poorly foot is still ok after all that dancing in the heels? xxx
Sounds like the wedding party was a typical one full of high dramas!

S4rah - Just thought .. I will have to go back and update our list .. you are our official rainbow 2wwer .... loads of love and luck to you - I hope this months gives you your BFP! xxx

Carole - Can't wait to hear from you on Friday with all your exciting news from your first scan. Looking forward to seeing you on the 1st tri boards by the end of the week. xxx

Julie Anne - Pleased to hear that you had a great weekend ... and what a wonderful honour to be asked to be Snap and Crackles god parents.
Good luck for the phone call tomorrow .. AF may have been typical and showed up when unwanted but at least you are very definately on the road to your dream comig true now. xxx

Paula - LMAO at your nephew ... sounds like you have a right one there. Great that he has his priorities right and is mostly worried about his pay packet!
I love the Lake District and am pleased that you had a fabulous day out and feel like you and Peter are getting back to your "old selves" .. long may it continue. xxx
PS - I think you are both very very brave for venturing to the Lakes on a bank holiday weekend! lol

Fee - Sounds like you and Richard had a great night at the Comedy Club .... when I first read your post I thought that Richard had actually been appearing! lmao!
Anyway ..... are you going to answer everyone ... did he or didn't he wear the cycle shorts for you? xxx

LB - Haven't we Geordies been blessed with the weather this weekend? Hope you have had some lovely bike rides and al fresco dining.
Reflexology is one of the weirdest concepts I have every come across ... very basically, you feet are a map of the rest of your body and the reflexologist works on your feet to make sure all the other parts of your body are balanced. If you want to try it, my reflexologist is lovely and works in Whitley. xxx

Sue - You had me in "stitches" at your dropping of stitches. It's a very very trendy thing to be into at the moment though .. good luck, I am sure Malteser will look gorgeous in whatever mummy makes. xxx

Cherub - Welcome ... good luck for your review next month.

Littlest - Welcome to you too ... where are you up to with treatment.

Finally ... Mummies to Be - Hope you are all happy and well.

My hectic day yesterday centred around my darling neice ... I was meant to be looking after her for a couple of hours. Picked her up at 11.15am and said goodbye around 8.30pm! I won't go into all the boring details of the whys and wherefores of why the long day ... but DN and I managed to fill the day so much so that I was asleep on my feet by the time she left (as was she!).

Have had a lovely quiet one today  ... back to work tomorrow! 

Loads of Love to you all
Dee
xxx
  

And finally, finally ...... one more time .........

*Good luck Kim
Good luck Gail

Hope tomorrow is good to you both
xxxx*​


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dear Kim & Gail

Wishing you heaps of luck for tomorrow. 

Laine x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Mummy Kim 

Loads & loads of luck tomorrow, thinking of you all the way and looking forward to seeing your "bumper crop" news ! 

With loads of love
Amanda x x x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 

just came over to wish kim and and gail goodluck with ec tomorrow hope you both get loads of eggs 
jo thinking of you hun hope headaches are gone 
to everyone prayers and thoughts your way 
love lilly xxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Kim - good luck for tomorrow - hope you get a dozen eggies

Gail - good luck for tomorrow - hope you get a bumper crop

Sue - i knitted some booties and mittens about 15 years ago and i still have them wrapped up - one day - one day  
south coast sounds good to me - when can i come for my holidays XX

Paula - good luck for tomorrow sweetie - i will be thinking of you XX

Dee - would you be a star and send me the details for your reflxologist man/lady - thank you
hope you have a good day tomorrow at grafters corner

psst - by the way girls there is not a weed to be seen in my garden after my activities this weekend Went out yesterday afternoon and bought some plants - by the time dh came home from work they were already in the ground - crafty eh??  

hugs to everyone XX

LB
X


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi LB

No probs mate ... will send you an IM in a mo.

If it's weeds you are wanting .. you are welcome to come and help me (well I am good at watching/supervising!) in my garden 

Oh ... and I'll buy the plants and not tell anyone off for spending the cash! 

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi again

Dee - I love reflexology too, have asked one of my friends today if she'll do my feet in stage 1 of labour!  Glad you have taken it easy today after a hectic one yesterday! 

Paula - you are a "gad about" aren't you!  Sounds like you had another good day today! ohhhhhhh and the dropped stitch wasn't dropped, I did an extra one on one! Mum has sorted it for me and I'm now flying (famous last words) 

LB - you'll be using those mittens and booties!  Whenever you fancy a trip to the coast yell! Clever way of getting what you want - act as if it's been there all along 

_GOOD LUCK FOR EC
to Kim and Gail
For tomorrow!_

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Julie Anne, congratulations on becoming a godmother-to-be !

Dee, my 4-year-old niece is here at the moment. Luckily, she is watching The Hulk with her dad and my DH - not sure how suitable it is for her though! Hope she doesn't have nightmares - I always used to have nightmares about the daleks at that age! All this babysitting is good training for when Toot arrives. When you're not babysitting, make the most of the rest.

SueL, hope Malteser is behaving and not causing mummy too many problems.

Hello to Cherub and Littlest.

I am bricking it about Friday, not helped by the fact that I have a really stressful week ahead of me at work.

LB, glad the garden is coming along well.

Paula,  at Peter running past the cows and bulls. Good luck at work tomorrow.

Hi to Jo, Laine, Lou, S4rah, Fee, and anyone I've missed.

Good luck Gail and Kim for tomorrow !

Thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your news.

Love from Carole

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Quickie from me as i am in agony.

SueL Good luck with the knitting. All i can do is plain squares, or a scarf 

Dee Good job you had today to recover from yesterday. Dont work too hard this week. No i havent won any money so will have to bunk them all in the one room. 

Laine Hope your ok ^cuddleup^

Amanda Thankyou for popping in and for your good wishes.

Paula Good luck for work tomorrow. Dont suppose we will see much of you during the day for a while  I bet they will cheer when you go back in though. Glad you had a nice day again today.

Lily Thanks for popping in too.

LB You will use the mittens & booties. Your garden sounds lovely.

Carole Good luck for friday then you can really believe you are pregnant. Well you probably wont but at least you will have a piccie.

Jo Nice chatting to you today hope you feel better tomorrow.

Gail Dont know if your logging in tonight but hope EC goes really well for you tomorrow.

Dawn Hope your doing ok. Hope to chat to you soon.


Thankyou all for your good luck messages.
Well i am off to bed in a mo, this flipping water infection is very painful. We get antibiotics after EC so hoping they will get this infection too.
Will let you know the count as soon as i can.

Take care

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Dear Gail and Kim,

I don't know where the time has gone....were these cycles super quick..or am I really slow here....

Best of luck to both of you tomorrow...will look forward to hearing all about the details...

Well done to you both...

maxbabe


----------



## Littlest (Jan 22, 2004)

Best of luck Paula

hope your first day back goes well!! 

I've got 1000 P14s to do..I do payroll as well!!!

Good luck

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Crickey - didn't realise that Kim's EC was today too...
Hope this wings it way to you even under EC Kim

GOOD LUCK KIM AND GAIL's Eggies

And Paula - know how trembly you must be - hopefully you've been welcomed back with open arms and it is all going OK

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

HIya ladies,

Sorry I've not been around for a few days, darn PC decided to plop its clogs over the weekend and so I've had to wait until I got back to work to log in (Good job I'm an IT trainer huh  ). Anyway decided to bite the bullet and get myself back online ASAP, so been out at lunchtime to PCWorld and got myself a much wanted (for absolutely ages) LAPTOP  . Now I'm just hoping I can load the Broadband on ok when I get in tonight.

Sorry no perdsoals, cannot belive how much  goes on over such a short space of time, It's gonna take me while to catch up.

Gail and Kim (ok then 2 personals) ~ Hope EC went ok for you today ^thumbsup^ .

Take care all

Emma x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Who wants to know how Kim got on ?

LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Kim & Gail - Hope everything went well for you both today?

Paula - How was the first day back at work? Bet you missed being on here 

Emma - Hope you manage to connect Broadband to the Laptop. Should be easy enough.

Sarah - Hope you are o.k today? Didn't realise you were in payroll too.

LB - Weed free that's the way to go. Good feeling isn't it. I have been disappointed the last few days as the weather has meant no gardening and no ladybird squashing.

Julie Anne - God Parents to be. What lovely news for you. I know you must be really excited about it. Glad you enjoyed being with Heather. Sorry for not calling, just not felt up to talking much. 

Dawn - Nice to talk to you on Saturday. Thinking of you lots.

Dee - Your dn kept you busy then.

Carole - Lots of luck for Friday. 

Lou - Glad you enjoyed the wedding. How are you today?

Jo - How are the headaches. 

Fee - Glad you enjoyed the Comedy Club. I could do with a laugh myself right now.

Sue L & Lilly - Thanks for popping in.

Hi to anyone I have missed. Didn't mean to 

CD14 for me and as yet no +ve opk. Still not feeling too good either ho hum. 

Laine x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Carole - I'm fine thanks, hope you are and not toooooooo worried about Friday?

Paula - well it's obvious you're back at work! But how are you and how did it go?

Emma - congrats on the laptop purchase!

Laine - ((((((((hugs))))) from me to you.

Jo -   at you! How's your head?

Gail and Kim - thinking of you both!
Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Ok I can't wait any longer.....................   

              

I have the pleasure in letting you all know that kim got, not 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 or 7 or 7 or 8 or 9 or 10 or double that !!!!!!!!!!! she got a fantastic 25 eggies !!!!!    

She phoned me as she had just got out of theatre, bless her .

I am so pleased for you, Paul and Joe , this is it Kim this is the start to your second child   .

Love to you all
Jo
x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x ( thats for your eggies) and these are for you x x x


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Congratulations Kim what a lovely crop of eggs for you  Hope that antibiotics help with water infection and that you get good news tomorrow.

Gail how did you get on? Hope that you are ok too.

Jo so sorry damned headache has come back hope it goes away again. Looking forward to seeing results of your scan on Friday.

Carole looking forward to seeing your scan piccie on Friday - then you will have visible proof of pregnancy  will be great

Paula I hope your day wasnt as bad as you thought it would be. Hope desk wasnt loaded to the ceiling.

Dee glad you had lovely day with your neice - hope that you had a more restful day today. ^cuddleup^ - especially for you because you update rainbow list and is great 

Have a new date for list too. First scan is 18th May at 11.15am   and  at the same time. Have rung around to order drugs today and now all seems real  Dh is coming to scan this time - first time he's been to a baseline scan for yonks but he is worried about me driving route to London on own and wants to come once more to make sure im ok - bless him  Then probably wont be able to come till egg collection. Never mind  Going to be wearing my lovely rainbow ring though for luck - thank you Jac. Hope you are ok havent seen any posts from you for a while.

Laine sorry you are still not feeling great - will speak to you soon when you feel up to it.

SueL thanks for calls today. Did leave message earlier but messed it up - not like normal answer machine like im used to so its a good job rang up again or would not have date for scan today  Hope knitting is going ok - I have some unpicking to do - though hopefully only 1 row - too tired to concentrate last night but will try again tonight. Actually believe you had an easier day today - I'm glad - I worry you work too hard 

LB if you want more weeds please feel free to visit - will happily cook you nice meal afterwards - not before or will not aid bending down for weeding, despite my weeding day last week we still have quite a lot. How are you getting on with your book. Its been raining here all day and had to get up and out by 6.30am to drive dear step son home to Colchester to go to college cos of burnt out windscreen wiper motor in herbie.

Lots of love to everyone - off to do days load of washing up but at least it is Tuesday which means indian takeaway for tonight  Speak to you tomorrow

julie anne xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks Jo ....... have been waiting for that news to be posted (and thanks Kim for the text too!) 

*Well done, Kim!

Eggcellent News

What a count ..... 2 footie teams + subs

Masses of Love
Dee
xxx
  *​
PS - Will be back to catch up in a little while ... just had to post the congratulations cause it so so so exciting!


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening Rainbowers

A quick catch up from me ... after last nights epic! 

Jo - Thanks for posting the official news from Kim ... I have been on and off here like a yoyo today waiting for the official post!  It was so nice to see your post ... you sounded like an excited kid in a sweetie shop .... can't wait to feel that excitment when it is your turn for the big count but in the meantime, just to get you going .........
*only 2 sleeps to Jo's follie count!!!!!!  *​
Gail - Hope that your Ec went really well and you have a lovely crop of eggs. xxx

Julie Anne - Thanks for the hug .. sending you cuddles back in return!  
Absolutely great news from you today too ..... will go and update the list in a moment ...... in the meantime - happy sniffing! 

Paula - Hope your first day back at work was ok .. and you were able to find your desk!  Have been thinking about you today .. and willing the day to fly by for you. xx

Laine - Get well hugs winging their way to you.  

Carole - Hope your DN didn't have nightmares! 

Sue - How's the knitting progressing? 

Emma - Great move to PC World this afternoon! lol

Sarah - Hope you got through the P14s!

Think that's me all caught up with today's news so far.

My news is that I had to work from home today .... due to extremely painful stomach cramps last night - the cause of which is to do with not being very "regular" since I had treatment! Anyway, went to the docs this morning and am all sorted now ... the doc laughed when I said I didn't want to bother him and, as I was feeling much better this morning, didn't want to seem like a hyprocondriac (spelling?). I have been warned, this is only the start of pg related "illnesses" and to go and see him at anytime if I am worried about anything! 

Love and hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned - hope you are all happy and well today .. will probably be back again later - DH is playing in a golf competition today so I am home alone!

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hello!

Wow Kim - 25 - wishing for great ferty results now - hope Paul's little s do their stuff!  at bunking them all in one room - you will need pigeonholes!

Gail - looking forward to hearing your news. Don't worry if you can't match Kim the Eggwoman (!) - I only had 7 eggies on my last cycle.

Julie Anne - a scan date at last, that's great. Good for DH for coming with you too, bless him.
Not sure whether I will get a pic on Friday, don't know what to expect at all. Still haven't ^puke^d yet, and a bit worried in case there's nothing there - almost tempted to buy another HPT!

I am impressed by you knitters, I can't even sew a button on!

It must be Indian takeaway night - I have just had a chicken korma, yummy.

SueL - glad you are feeling well. I, like Julie Anne, worry about you doing too much!

Laine - sorry you haven't been feeling too great. Hope all your FF can make things a little better for you. Are you on a waiting list for IVF if the Clomid doesn't come up trumps? My advice is to do what I did - think, what the heck, this isn't going to work, I'm just going through the motions, and then it will jump up and bite you on the bum and work. I really hope so. You are a great support to lots of people on this site.

Emma - ooh I'd love a laptop, but Paul won't let me have one cos he says I'd sit in front of the tv on the net all night, and he wouldn't be able to watch what he wants  (At the moment the pc is in a different room). You lucky girl.

Hello to Dawn, Jo, LB, Lilly, Paula, Dee (I got the last pair of rainbow socks from New Look!), Max, Sarah, Fee and anybody I've missed (sowwy!)

Love from Carole

xxxxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

P.S. Dee - sorry to hear about the botty trouble - have you tried baked beans? They work wonders for my DH !


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Gail - Hope your Ec went well, can't wait to see your count  

Julie Anne - Glad to see you have a date to add to the list , you will soon be starting hun x x 

Paula - Hope your day at work was as well as to be expected, hope your desk wasnt to messy 

Lou - Hope you are ok, and sniffing for England  

Laine - Hope you soon feel better, thinking of you x x 

LB - Weeds !!!! Loads here if you want some  

Sue - Knitting !!! I am impressed, I use to do loads of it, might just have to get out the old needles again  

Carole - Hope you and bubs are doing well, I to can't wait to see bubs scan piccie in the gallery  

Dee - Hope your botty problem gets better and stays better ,and you have just made me all  and , God only 2 sleeps to go, OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great news about Kim  , this is such a lucky and happy thread, its brilliant  

Hope everyone else is ok.

As for me, the heads have been quite bad, but at the mo, not too bad, hoping they are disappearing now, fingers crossed.
I am hoping things are starting to grow, as my tummy is expanding nicely , today at work my uniform popped open as I sat down, so maybe something is going on, or maybe its the litres of cranberry juice and water that I am throwing down my throat  

Love to you all


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi All

Sorry been a bit AWOL recently with one thing and another and going back to work today.

Just wanted to pop in say Hi to everyone and paint some rainbows for you all.

Kim - fab news on the eggie count.

Clare


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello girls 

Kim - fantastic news 25 eggies   well done!

Hope everyone else is doing ok - sending you lots and lots of luck.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls

FIRSTLY!!!!!!!! WELL DONE KIM!!!!!!!! ​
What a superb number of eggies, you are gonna get some fab embies with that little lot. Well done. Hope you are feeling ok tonight. Good Luck for the phone call tomorrow.

Jo How are you my lovely? Hope the jabbing is going well. When is your first scan? Guess if I read back a bit I can work out 

Laine, How are you too sweetie. Sorry to hear you are suffering a bit right now. Gosh its hard isnt it. Hope the sunny days will make you feel a bit better. xxxxxx

Everyone else a big hello 

Im still sniffing and after saying a few weeks ago I get no side effects...well.........THE HOT FLUSHES ARE TERRIBLE I feel like a 50 year old woman! i guess it is because they are making me sniff for so long before the stims. Its terrible, the heat I am getting up my neck is flippin hot    Other than that I am ok. Had a nice afternoon yesterday went to M&S with my SIL and had a nice potter whilst it peed with rain. We both bought some new lounge wear comfy stuff, went back to her house, sat in her conservatory with the rain pattering down with glass of wine, bowl of crisps and our new jammys on. It was lovely. After Adam had finished footie he came over with Harry and we had a chinese. It was really nice  On the subject of wine, I am really trying now and having 1 glass when I feel I need it. I AM NOT AN ALCOHOLIC but have found it really has helped me when I have been feeling stressed. I am so worried about it with the IVF but I think the PGD screening has a lot to answer for. I am so scared about it. Im sure the odd glass is not going to make all the difference anyway. Am I making sense  

Well its my day off tomorrow and the weather is terrible, which it would be as I am looking after Patsy my parents 90 year old tortoise whilst they are on holiday!

Rainbow hugs to all

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Good Day heh!

Kim - so pleased for you, just hope that Paul had a fishing mag with him  

Gail - hope you are OK? Thinking of you!

Good luck to you both for the phone calls tomorrow!  

Julie Anne - brilliant news that you have a b/s date too!  Glad you called them back! Enjoy the Indian takeaway!

Dee - posted to you on the other thread, hope the  problems get sorted!

Carole - apparently my mum taught me to knit when I was little, I'm actually surprised at how easy it is (easy pattern though apart from the bottom of it!)  Thanks for your worries, but honestly I'm fine! Getting nearer the magic 28 weeks which my consultant wanted me to get to (be there in 3 days!), so Friday will be a big day for both of us. 

Me thinks Paula is still at work!!!!!!  Hope not matey. Ahhhhh just realised you've posted!

Jo - make sure you get the right needles out for your knitting   and be careful of your uniform popping! Your tummy is going to be full of follies too! 

Clare - hope you survived work OK!

Lou - sorry you have some sniffing side affects, still at least they are working  jammies sound lurvely! Enjoy tomorrow off!

Knitting update: have shaped the shoulders (blimey!) , the back is sooooo tiny hard to imagine our bubs body fitting into it! Going to bed with my needles shortly! My mum has become the knitting hotline!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Sue

Knitting queen you are quite mad with the knitting hotline! How about crochet? 

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Lou - The game croquet or crochet.......!   Don't think I can master a different set of needles!  YET!

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lou
My scan is Friday !!!!!!!!

HRT patches Thursday and then scan Friday, god how quick has this gone !!!!!

Just hope there are some in there, never got more then 12 foliies, but I will be happy as long as we get 2 nice embies to go back with mummy.

You should have kept quite about no side effects LMAO, lovely hot flushes, just great arent they LOL

Take care
Jo
x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow Kim!

Way to go matey......how many eggies?!!!! 

Take it easy now.

Love

Laine x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Sue

gotta tell you this one - 
one day - quite a few years ago when i lived at home i decided to knit a scarf - Mam and Dad had gone to the pub and the knitting was not going well - i dropped stitches and it was turning into a bit of a mess - so i decided i would just go to bed instead
Anyway in the morning when i got up i picked the knitting back up and thought it did not look too bad so i did a couple of lines then went to work.

When i got home i told the wrinklies about it and said obviously by leaving it for a few hours it was not as bad as it seemed - they of course just looked at each other and burst out laughing - Mam had pulled it all out and FIXED it when she came back from the pub hadn't she  

mmmm naive or wot?

LB


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
GailM IVF Aril 2004, BS 20/4, Stimms 21/4, Scan 28/4, EC 4/5, ET ??
Jo IVF, DR 17/4, BS 29/4, Stimms & steroids 29/4, Scans 7/5, 11/5, EC 13/5
Julie Anne IVF BS 18/5
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim, Provera 22/3, DR 1/4, BS 20/4, Stimms 20/4, Scans 26/4, 28/4, 30/4 EC 4/5, ET ??
Laine Clomid 22/4
Lou IVF, DR 17/4, BS 6/5, Stimms 16/5
S4arh Clomid Cycle 17/4










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!










Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
Gemma B IVF Test 27/4
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
LB IUI soon!
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi shipmates

Kim - take my hat off to you - some woman - 25 eggs flipping heck lass that's fab - hope the water infection is getting sorted XX

Gail - hope you are ok and had some luvly eggs XX

Dee - hope you are ok now - bless you XX

Jo - not long to go now - good luck with the follies XX

We are off to the clinic tomorrow to collect prescription for drugs and have injection lesson - then we will be waiting for AF and then we're off 
i bought some rainbow hair bobbles and some mini eggs today so put that with my rainbow sox i think i am ready to ride that Rainbow 

sorry i know i have missed lots of people but i will do better tomorrow

LB
X


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh WOW Kim! That's absolutely brilliant  What a lovely crop of eggies. This is going to work. I can just feel it   Well done  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just had a little read through some of the recent posts, so thought I may as well do a post at the same time. 

Paula - Glad the first day back at work went well. 

LB - Brilliant news that you'll be starting your cycle soon. Just wanted to wish you loads of luck. Really hope this is the one for you 

Julie Anne - Lovely news about you being asked to be a God mother  Congratulations  I have a Godson, and we have such a special relationship. It's lovely 

Lou - Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday. Nothing better than a bit of jimmy jammy lazing about  Hope the hot flushes ease back a bit soon. 

Laine - Sorry to read you're not feeling too great at the moment.  to you. 

Jo - Lots of luck to you for your follie count. 

Dawn - Thinking of you, and hoping your mum is on the mend. 

Love to all the Rainbow Crew 

 

Jayne x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Yeah, sorry Julie Anne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
God parents...........Fantastic news !!!! 

You will make fantastic ones, no doubts  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Cor, how busy over here!

Firstly, many congrats to Kim on that lovely crop of eggies, which right now are getting a bit fresh with a few million spermies!!!

Jo - Wow, can't believe your follie scan is so soon, this cycle seems to be going so fast! All the best - everything crossed for you! 

Julie-Anne, so excited for you too, glad to see things are now moving along.

LB - Love the story about the scarf!

Sue - What's this knitting lark all about, I'm impressed!

Lou - I remember those hot flushes only too well, I used to be convinced I was going through an early menopause!

Best of luck to the rest of the Rainbow Crew!

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

A real quickie cos i feel tired and poop.
Thankyou all for your messages. I am still in shock as the most i had before was 7 and that was from 43 follies.

I Just hope Pauls  is up to the job of mixing with 25 eggs.
I was awake throughout the blooming sedation didnt knock me out and they were telling me each time they got another one.
Will post tomorrow when i know the count.
Oh and i saw a rainbow on the way home so hope thats a good omen.
Jac i had the rainbow ring with me all day. Tied it to my dressing gown cord whilst having EC.

Paula Thankyou again for my rainbow. Hope work is a bit better tomorrow.

Dee My ET is apparantly on thursday the 6th.

Gail Hope you had a good result. Thinking of you.

Thanks for posting my news Jo.

Take care everyone

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

WOW

KIM - well done you!!! How fantastic, hoping for more good news in the morning.
Sorry this is really quick off to bed, but wishing you all millions of luck and sending you all  ,
JO- - hope all goes well with your EC xx
LOU -- hang on in there and enjoy your glass of wine, no harm done 

Love to everyone, Bev H xxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

WOW Kim...25 eggs.....thats a lot!!!!!

Wishing you well...does that mean you may get OHSS..please drink loads and look after yourself 


Gail...where are you, hope all went well ....thinking of you too


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
kim well done hun 25 is great hope you get lots of embrios      

jo hope you are well hun and get lots of follies praying for you hun 

good luck girls you are all in my thoughts 
love always lilly xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow Kim - what a result - got luck for et
loisx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Kim

Fantastic news on your 25 eggies - footie team, hockey team and some cheer-leaders too!

Hope the wriggly bit goes OK today 

Have a restful day

Lots of love
Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Morning

Just a quick one from me to say good luck to Kim for her call today 

As for me day off and just off shopping with my sister, then colouring her hair 

Love to all

Lou xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hiya 

Just sneaked on while Joe is eating lunch.

Had the phone call and 15 have fertilised ^shocked^

I am still in shock at the amount of eggs.

Will post later as i have lots of drinking to do lol
Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Great news Kim reallyn pleased for you - some for the freezer then that will be good.

Gail still waiting for news of you - hope that you are ok.

Will post later but rainbow hugs to all ^cuddleup^

love julie anne xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Great news Kim, well done 15 embies is fantastic. you must be chuffed to bits! 

Will post later

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Well done Kim and Paul

15 wonderful embies

Lovely news

    

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mel H (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Everyone 

I am back - sorry I have been awol for a couple of weeks - had some bad news - not me or the baby and I just needed to lie low for a while. Also having lots of building and decorating work done at home so just about coped with everything.

It is so nice to read on here such good news and everyone is cycling along.

Kim, many congrats on the 15 embies. Best of luck for tomorrow with et, I will try and keep up for the rest of this week. Give Joe a hug for me as well.

Jo I am please to see that you are cycling again, good luck with the scan (I can't remember when it is now!!)

Paula - I will catch up with you later, glad you are sorting things out at work. Just remember you are only human and can only do so much!! 

Carol I am glad to see you are resting with those twinnies - is it 12 weeks already, I am sure I read that somewhere. I will go and have a look at the pics in a min. 

Dee, hope the  is better - I had that in the beginning, no problems since though  Hope you are feeling good apart from that though.

Gail where are you or is it me speed reading and I have missed your update? Hope all is well.

SueL - knitting!!!! I had better put my order in (when you have had some practise ) I will catch you on the 2nd tri thread!! Hope you are OK 

Laine I hope you are OK, thinking of you. 

LB you still winning?? Love the knitting story and glad to see you are starting tx!! 

Dawn I hope you are OK and hopefully speak soon, I will email you in case you aren't reading the threads at the moment.

I know I have missed loads of you, I will be back to catch up more soon, I am just glad to see that you are all OK or as OK as can be. I must go and catch up on some of the other threads.

Love

Mel
xxxx


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Kim
FANTASTIC NEWS - this is amazing!!
GOOD LUCK WITH ET tomorrow, lots of love Bev H

Hi to everybody here, Paula hope you're ok xx

Dawn, thinking about you xxx

Love to one and all, take care love Bev H xxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Kim

You really make em good don't you !! Well done on all the embie's.....sure to be a brother & sister in their for Joe  and plenty spare for the rest of the footie team too  !

Loads of love & luck to you
Amanda xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Gang ,

Thanks so much to each and everyone of you for all your messages 

Back in the land of living again  - 

9 eggies - 6 fertilised, so ET tomorrow at 11.30am.


Kim - that was fantastic news - so pleased for you  

Woppa - thanks for the text 

Sorry its so short and sweet, will catch up later,

Luv to everyone,
Gail x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Kim and Gail - great news from both of you two young ladies - take it easy tonight and good luck to both of you with your transfers for tomorrow - will be thinking of you both XX

LB
X


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Gail & Kim,

Well done to you both on the embies!

Heaps and mega heaps of luck for tomorrow.

Love Laine


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Dee - Can you move me into the 2ww please? 

Lou - Hope you and your sis had a nice day shopping. Did you buy anything? 

Dawn - Thinking of you as always.

Paula - Miss your posts matey!

LB - The knitting story was great.

Hi to all other rainbow crew members.

CD15 for me and still not sign of a +ve opk. My cd's are 30 days so it should have shown really. Going fo rmy cd21 bloods soon, so will find out if I am oving then. 

Been writing an essay for my RHS gardening course this afternoon. All about shrubs! Very interesting.

Laine x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls

Kim once again well done, fingers are all crossed for you. Is it a 3 day transfer??

Gail Well done you too!!!!!!!  Great number of eggs and embies, good luck for tomorow morning. Thinking of you xxx

Laine How are you doing? Any sign of the postive OPK yet?? 

BevH How is your bump coming along? Thanks for looking in on us. 

Carol the twins scan piccies are fab. Fantastic that you are 12 weeks already. The time has flown by 

Ive had a nice day, out and about with my sis and Felix this morning. Then home this afternoon doing loads of housework and cleaning. I still have my ironing lady and it makes such a big difference. 

Been up to Boots this afternoon to collect my prescription for my next lot of anti d's. Spoke to the pharmacist and told her I was concerned that I am still on them and doing IVF. She said there was nothing I should be worried about as they are fine to take so feel a little better about that. I have been on them nearly 6 months now but dont feel ready to stop them at all yet. We will see what the next few months bring but hopefully my BFP  ^umbrella^

Adam is playing Badminton tonight with his lottery friend so my sis is coming home when her hubbie is back so I can colour her hair for her tonight, so that will be fun.

Just had a nice sit down with a cup of decaf tea and my OK mag so feeling nice and refreshed. No wine again tonight  I have 2 bottles open too but I am going to refrain if I can.

Rainbow ring still firmly on at all times, thanks again Jac xx

Speak soon all of you

Love Lou xxxxx

The menapause woman


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi All

just a quickie fab news from Gail and Kim on the embies. good luck for et!! Time is just flying by !

Take care

Clare


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening Rainbow Crew

It's been a busy old day on here today (wonder why? ), so me thinks it's time for a bit of a catch up ....

Kim - Amazing mate! You are bloody amazing ... you have done so so good!!!!!!! Well done .... 15 embies is fanflippintastic - will be thinking of you and sending you heaps and heaps of love and luck vibes tomorrow. xxx

Gail - Fabulous news from you too ...... 9 eggs and then 6 embies .... well done!!!!!! Loads of luck for tomorrow. xxx

LB - Hope the old stabbing lesson went well today and that you are now fully stocked up with drugs! Bring on AF followed closely by your BFP! xxx

Jo -  Only 1 sleep to go til the follie count! 

Carol - Great news that you have your hols to take your mind off Kim's 2ww .. any ideas how the rest of us can pass the time?  
Just read your last post ..... sorry to hear abut the headaches - I am finding that they linger and are really bad the more tired that I am. Another excuse to sleep loads!  xxx

Mel - Good to hear from you and that all is well with you and baby. Sorry to hear you have had bad news recently though .. hope everything is better now. xxx

Laine - Will update the list and move you to the 2ww in a mo ... good luck, I hope this is your month. xxx
Apologies if I sound a bit thick here, though .. but how can you be in the 2ww if you haven't ovulated yet this month?

Lou - Sounds like you had a fab time today with your sis and Felix. Pleased the pharamist reassured you about the anti ds .... just remember your doc wouldn't be giving them to you if they could do any harm. Oh .. and I am looking foward to you getting a BFP in the next coule of months too! xxx

Woppa - Poor lonely you ... you will just have to have more wee snoozes!   Get them in whilst you can .. Tigger will be putting a top to them very soon!  xxx

Paula - OMG the Scouse, oops I mean Sasse Worm. Everytime I switch on my PC I panic in case I have managed to attract it .. pleased you have managed to destroy it ........ hope you well and truely squashed the little blighter! xxx

Well I think that's me all caught up with todays gossip. Who haven't I mentioned?

Julie Anne - How's the sniffing?

Fee - Where's all the latest lovely news from you and the delightful Laura?

Emma and Sarah - Come on girls, gossip please!

Dawn - Thinking of you, hoping you are ok and your mum is recovering nicely. xxx

To anyone else I have missed ....... sorry ....... I'll blame the hormones - they are getting the blame for mostly everything else at the moment! 

Take care everyone ... loads of love

Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
GailM IVF Aril 2004, BS 20/4, Stimms 21/4, Scan 28/4, EC 4/5, ET 6/5
Jo IVF, DR 17/4, BS 29/4, Stimms & steroids 29/4, Scans 7/5, 11/5, EC 13/5
Julie Anne IVF BS 18/5
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim, Provera 22/3, DR 1/4, BS 20/4, Stimms 20/4, Scans 26/4, 28/4, 30/4 EC 4/5, ET 6/5 ... TOMORROW
Lou IVF, DR 17/4, BS 6/5, Stimms 16/5
S4arh Clomid Cycle 17/4










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!

Laine Clomid - Test ??










Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
Gemma B IVF Test 27/4
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
LB IUI soon!
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Me again ......

Jo .. I just realised I mucked up .. that "in theory" you have 2 more sleeps to go until the follie count .. it being on the 7th 

Then I thought about it and reckoned I haven't really mucked up ....... I think you will be far far far too excited to have a "proper sleep" tomorrow!

LOL
Dee
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Jo - have fun with the HRT patches tomorrow!

LB -   at your knitting!!!!!  How was the injection lesson? and did you get your prescription?

Dawn - thinking of you.

Kim - fab news on your 15 embies and good luck for ET tomorrow!

Lou - hope you've had a good day! Sounds like it! 

Carol - amazing how the knitting comes back, I tried it as a child too! Give it a go, makes me sit down for a bit!

Mel - been wondering where you been and hoped you were OK, probably catch up with you on 2nd tri!

Gail - really pleased that you are OK too and have a good number fertilised! You must be pleased!  Good luck to you too for ET tomorrow!

Laine - hope you got your essay writtevn! good luck for your cd21 bloods.

Paula - glad you OK too and gave you another giggle, yep when its finished I'll post a pic - year 2006?

Dee -  at your post! Hope you are OK?

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Cewies 

Can't believe how excited i am getting now - been to the clinic today had injection lesson - but got away without the nasty needle trial run as really we have been through it before last year 

collected drugs this afternoon and brought them home and looked at them and grinned and looked at them and grinned and looked at them again 

just waiting for AF then we're off!!

Paula - nice to see you back on line XX

Mel - great to hear from you - how is the bump ?

Dawn - hope you and your Mum re ok XX

Dee - make sure you get plenty shut eye XX

Julieanne - have finished Mr McGregor - am now reading another Kathy Kelly - are you reading anything at the moment?

Laine - hope you are ok and that this is the month for you XX

Lou - pleased you are feeling reassured - hope you are ok 

Fee - how ya doing - any exciting news for us - lotto wins etc?

Good luck to Kim and Gail for ET's XX

Jo - not long till your follie scan - best of luck XX

Hi t o Sue - Amanda - Wopppa - Clare and all the other rainbow luvlies 

LB

X


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone 

Gail - Fantastic news on your embies  , Good luck for ET and for the next 2 weeks x x 

Kim - You know how happy I am  , Good luck to you too x x 

Dee -  , are you trying to get rid of me !!!! 2 sleeps is fine, gives the follies another day to grow and show their faces  

Carol - Glad you had a great weekend, hope the head gets better soon, take care all 4 of you   x x

LB - So already to go !!!!! It is lovely to see them all, best of all is when you then see them disappearing as you know you are nearer to getting your dream , soon be there hun x x

Mel - Hope you are ok, nice to have you back x x

Laine - Good luck with your bloods, and well done for your assay  

Dawn - thinking of you, hope your mum is getting better by the day x x x

Lou - Glad you had a nice day off today and glad you are feeling better about the anti D's  

Paula - Glad you got rid of your nasty worm !!!! Naughty naughty thing getting into your PC !!!!!!  

Woppa - Awwwwww hope you are not too lonely  , but as Dee says, Tigger will be here soon so get some zzzz's in girl while you can  

Hope everyone else is well.

I havent had a headache today  , ooppsss better stop that or I might .
Think things are happening inside, started to swell a little more today, can't wait to see what I have made on Friday !!!!!!
I reckon about 8 to 10 follies, 12 being about my max, so not going that high, I will be happy with that, just want to know now though, I am starting to get impatient  , and I am not in the 2ww yet  God help you lot when I am.

My Rainbow ring is with me all the time, Thanks Jac x x x

Love to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dee,

Good point on the 2ww! ^doh^

It's just me being all neggie. Thinking that I will probably see af and not ov this month. 

I know... I have to be positive. Just struggling at the mo. 

Laine x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thankyou all so much for the good luck wishes. I still cannot believe that a 'woman of my years' Could have produced so many eggs. The most i had was 7 in my 1st cycle and that was from 43 follies.
I put it all down to this thread and the rainbow ring Jac sent me. It has been with me for every appointment and EC and will be coming with me tomorrow. Thankyou Jac.

Gail I am so pleased for you and ET half hour after mine. Will be thinking positive thoughts for you.

LB I cant wait till you get started will lend you my lucky rainbow ring if you IM me your address. 

Carol Thanks for the messages today. Dont worry about being asleep when i rang on saturday. Had a nice chat with John. If your headache doesnt get any better get along to your docs for a BP check. I had a bad head when expecting Joe and was advised to get checked out.

Mel Lovely to see you back. Hope your ok.

SueL Definately want to see a piccie of the knitting. Good for you for persevering.

Paula Nice you got back on. Blooming worm. Great chatting to you today sorry you didnt get my text.

Dawn Thanks for the call today. I meant what i said. Huge ^cuddleup^ for you and hope Mum is better.

Lou Is that right you have your BS tomorrow or was it changed. if it is Good luck. Glad the pharmacist put your mind at rest. One less thing to worry about.

Dee Thats the great thing about Treatment and pregnancy Blame the hormones. Hope your problem has cleared up.

Laine Good luck with your bloods bucket loads of  for you this month.

Julie Anne Good luck for your BS on friday. Wont be long till your stabbing.

I am sorry if i have missed anyone but i am so tired. Will catch up properly soon.
Thanks again to everyone who has popped in with Good luck messages.

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Kim,

Good luck for tomorrow , will be thinking of you too ,

Take care,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Dear Kim & Gail

Congratulations on all your embies & very best of luck with ET tomorrow.
Loisx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes I do Kim thanks, BS is tomorrow


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi kim 
15 embrios is wonderful im so happy for you hun    goodluck tomorrow with tranfer will be praying hun sticky thoughts to everyone goodluck jo so happy headache is gone speak soon 
love lilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Onwards to more BFPs! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=58;action=display;threadid=8575;start=0#lastPost

Love
Dee
xxx


----------

